# Hello



## Garretthes (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm a Technical Director for a large church in Nashville. Just wanted to say Hi


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to CB! Hope you enjoy your time here with us.

~Dave


----------

